# The countdown to York



## ed&bingo

*Countdown to York Week*



*Countdown to York Meet Doors Open!*









​


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I fixed the thread and made it a sticky until York. 

The time confused me until I realized that York is after the DST time change, so the 12:00 Wed time is correct.


----------



## ed&bingo

92 day's till York week.


----------



## DennyM

For me it's next October. I'm still recovering $ from last October at York, but I have started saving. It will be my second time.


----------



## Big Ed

91 3/4 day's till York week.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

You're confused Ed, look at the first post.


----------



## Big Ed

ed&bingo said:


> 92 day's till York week.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> You're confused Ed, look at the first post.



Confused? Me? never! 
Yesterday bingo said 92 days?
I went off that, if yesterday was 92 I figured today would surely be 91? And since it is the morning it would be 91 & 3/4's, soon to be 91 & a 1/2?

Does that clock change everyday?
Then I guess he was wrong yesterday by saying 92?

Edit, yes I see the clock counts down by itself. Cool, I guess he was wrong then?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, the clock is actually a "live" graphic that is generated dynamically every time you refresh the page, so it should be accurate. If you go up and hit refresh a couple of times, You'll notice the clocks on the two graphics change as they update the remaining time.


----------



## Don F

I'm debating on whether or not I'll be selling in April. I may just go on Friday for a few hours in the afternoon. Sales were less then half of what I normally do, so I don't think I can justify three days of standing around. When Weaver closed down, I lost a lot of business; I would usually bring down a pretty sizable order of wood chip loads, and sometimes loads for the gondolas. I would also have advance orders from folks with wood chip cars or gondolas, along with a few coal load orders. If I was able to leave my post occasionally, it wouldn't be too bad, but The other guys I'm with have to tend to their customers. 
Don


----------



## D&J Railroad

From reading the York web page, I get the impression this train show is basically focused on the toy trains, i.e. Lionel 027 and O scale.


----------



## thedoc

D&J Railroad said:


> From reading the York web page, I get the impression this train show is basically focused on the toy trains, i.e. Lionel 027 and O scale.



True enough, but the meet is so large that a little of everything shows up, you just need to be willing to look for what you want.


----------



## Don F

Yes Ken, it is mostly O gauge, with several S gauge vendors, and some G gauge, with a little HO and N. A lot of parts vendors, scenery people and die cast vehicles, electronics, videos, and just about anything you can think of that is train related. It is also supposedly the largest private train show in the world, since it is only open to TCA members and their guests.
Don


----------



## D&J Railroad

Ok, not something I would make a trip that far to see.


----------



## Aminnich

I was invited to go to this train show with a friend of mine, I guess he gets a guest pass and wants to bring me. What am I to expect when I walk in? Basically guaranteed to find something I want/need??


----------



## Big Ed

Aminnich said:


> I was invited to go to this train show with a friend of mine, I guess he gets a guest pass and wants to bring me. What am I to expect when I walk in? Basically guaranteed to find something I want/need??


Read the other posts, if your into HO there might be some there but you would have to hunt for it.
This is mainly for O trains.

Why don't you go just for the fun of it?
Free pass?:dunno:


----------



## Don F

Aminnich said:


> I was invited to go to this train show with a friend of mine, I guess he gets a guest pass and wants to bring me. What am I to expect when I walk in? Basically guaranteed to find something I want/need??


You can attend one time as a guest. You will be requested to show ID, driver's license, or other acceptable form. There are three dealer halls, Orange, Brown and Purple. These are mainly larger dealers, and the major manufacturers are in the Orange Hall, Lionel, MTH, Bachman and others. The member halls, White, Silver, Blue and Red are the member halls. These are folks selling mostly from their collections. If you don't live too far, or don't mind the drive, train or flight, I would suggest going once to see what it's about. Just about everyone I've taken over the years has joined TCA. There is also an all gauges show either a few weeks before or after the Eastern Division TCA meet.
Don


----------



## Aminnich

York is about an hour and a half away from my house. their are 2 train shows coming up right around my house. I get a bunch of used stuff I need on the cheap while im there. Im wondering if York is just like that, or is it a "direct from the company" kind of show?? BTW, Im an HO scale builder, is HO a high volume find there?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

HO is not a high volume of the York show, however it's so large that even the small percentage of HO is going to be a pretty good variety. The lion's share of the York show is clearly O-scale, There's a fair amount of large-scale and S-scale as well. Since I'm not an HO person, I don't really take notice of specifics of the HO offerings, I just move to the table with the O-scale I'm interested in. There is so much there that it's impossible to carefully examine each seller's table for every item, you wouldn't make it a quarter of the way through that way in the three days. You have from Thursday noon to Saturday noon to find your treasure.  The dealer halls stay open an extra hour on Thursday and Friday to 6:00PM, the member halls close at 5:00PM on those days.


----------



## Aminnich

Im just not sure, than I need to go this year.. haha. I might just stick to my local train shows and maybe go to york next year


----------



## Don F

Aminnich said:


> Im just not sure, than I need to go this year.. haha. I might just stick to my local train shows and maybe go to york next year


You mentioned that you're about two and a half hours away, where would you be traveling from? I'm two hours north. 
Don


----------



## Aminnich

Aminnich said:


> York is about an hour and a half away from my house. their are 2 train shows coming up right around my house. I get a bunch of used stuff I need on the cheap while im there. Im wondering if York is just like that, or is it a "direct from the company" kind of show?? BTW, Im an HO scale builder, is HO a high volume find there?


I'm about 1.5 hours away, coming from the Lehigh valley


----------



## DennyM

I was told I had to join the TCA to come back to York. This guy went out of his way to tell me that when I was there last October which kind of annoyed me. I'm not sure I want to join the TCA. So it doesn't look like I'll be going back next October, there are other train shows. I know York is big and I had a good time and met a lot of good people, but it's not enough for me to join. I'll think about it.


----------



## milehighxr

25hrs for me. Maybe sometime in the future I'll go, I don't think this year it would happen.


----------



## TJSmith

I have not gotten my York sign up booklet. Deadline is March 1. Need to use the form in the TCA news. I am not the only one.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Just go to the Eastern Division website and sign up.


----------



## DennyM

I'm waiting for October, I need to save up. For now, a friend and myself will be at DuPage county fair grounds in Wheaton, IL every month this year selling videos for Tom McComas (TM Book and video). At least that's the plan.


----------



## rboatertoo

I just registered on online. They are now charging for spouses.......


----------



## DennyM

It's a good thing my wife likes it when I go and she gets a break from me. She's not interested in trains, but fully supports that I am. I would like to take her to Stasburg and Gettysburg someday.


----------



## TJSmith

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Just go to the Eastern Division website and sign up.


 Charge extra to do that. I'm not giving them any more than the $8. They have lots of money.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I always thought that the on-line registration was cheaper.


----------



## ed&bingo

They are very late mailing out the booklets this year. I am still waiting for my badges.


----------



## DennyM

DennyM said:


> I was told I had to join the TCA to come back to York. This guy went out of his way to tell me that when I was there last October which kind of annoyed me. I'm not sure I want to join the TCA. So it doesn't look like I'll be going back next October, there are other train shows. I know York is big and I had a good time and met a lot of good people, but it's not enough for me to join. I'll think about it.


Okay, I thought about it. I joined, but that guy that went out of his way to tell me about coming back, I'll just stroll past his table.


----------



## TJSmith

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I always thought that the on-line registration was cheaper.


You forgot about the credit card charge.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's old age, I forget things.


----------



## thedoc

I just registered for York, one table each for me, my son and daughter, so that's 3 tables in the Blue hall.


----------



## DennyM

thedoc said:


> I just registered for York, one table each for me, my son and daughter, so that's 3 tables in the Blue hall.


I picked up a really nice Williams U33C in the blue hall.


----------



## thedoc

DennyM said:


> I picked up a really nice Williams U33C in the blue hall.


Now you need some trees for scenery to make the engine look good.


----------



## ed&bingo

I amy be wrong, but I believe that all 3 of you have to be full members to get 3 tables.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Are the deals that good at the York show? 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ed&bingo

It's not a case of deals, It's a case that you can find more than you have ever dreamed of owning.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, it's the variety at York that's the draw.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

What about for people like me who like to rummage through bins and find old stuff and buy that?


----------



## thedoc

ed&bingo said:


> I amy be wrong, but I believe that all 3 of you have to be full members to get 3 tables.


Yes that is correct, both my son and daughter are full members and they get passes for their families. Since they were born I was taking care of my daughters 2 children and would bring them to York every meet. It has been really disappointing that they have been in school and have missed the last 3 meets, they had both attended from the time they were born. I would take them in in a baby carrier and at couple meets I put a sign on them "Display only, not for sale". A lot of people got a chuckle out it it.


----------



## thedoc

Chiefmcfuz said:


> What about for people like me who like to rummage through bins and find old stuff and buy that?


Look under the tables, some dealers bring boxes or bin full of stuff for people to look through, just make sure the stuff is for sale.


----------



## thedoc

ed&bingo said:


> It's not a case of deals, It's a case that you can find more than you have ever dreamed of owning.


Actually it's some of both, some people bring things to sell, remembering only what they originally paid for it, and some people think that anything with Lionel on it must be worth a fortune.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

And you have to be a member to go? It isn't open to the public? 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## thedoc

Chiefmcfuz said:


> And you have to be a member to go? It isn't open to the public?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


You can also go, one time, as the guest of a member, then you either join or don't go again.


----------



## TJSmith

thedoc said:


> You can also go, one time, as the guest of a member, then you either join or don't go again.


If you go to the Eastern Division web site you can sign in as a guest pay for your badge and pick it up at York in the silver hall.
The fact


----------



## rboatertoo

I got my badges in the mail today!!! Time to start packing!!!


----------



## TJSmith

PS: If you go as a guest bring cash as most table holders in the member halls don't take credit cards and may not take a check from a non-member. A lot of those in the dealer halls take credit cards but you may have to pay the 6% sales tax. Even if you pay cash to a dealer you can still get a receipt for new product that may be covered by a warranty.

Keep in mind that not all products have a warranty. It depends on when it was made.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

rboatertoo said:


> I got my badges in the mail today!!! Time to start packing!!!


It may be just a bit early Jim.


----------



## Don F

John,
I missed meeting you at York in October, and I'll only be there on Friday, I'd like to say hello if the opportunity presents itself. I'm not sure about Allentown yet, but if I do go, it will be on Saturday. 
Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm going to Allentown early to the breakfast, then over to the show at 8:00 for the early open. I'll be in York from Thursday when it opens through Saturday. I'm frequently at the Henning's booth in the Orange Hall. Henning's is at aisles H11 - H13 and I7 - I10, on both sides of that aisle. If you ask for me there, someone will know how to get me or when I'll be back.


----------



## rboatertoo

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It may be just a bit early Jim.


Not for packaging my MTF shirt and jacket. Have to work on my wish list too!!!


----------



## ed&bingo

I believe the price goes up for your badge on March 1, from $14. to $22. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Aminnich

I got my guest badge on the 28 of February, Im ready to go!!!!

Can anyone recommend dealers for HO stuff? This will be my first time and Id rather have an idea of where to go, instead of wasting time not knowing where to go. Thanks guys!


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> I got my guest badge on the 28 of February, Im ready to go!!!!
> 
> Can anyone recommend dealers for HO stuff? This will be my first time and Id rather have an idea of where to go, instead of wasting time not knowing where to go. Thanks guys!


Most of the HO is scattered around the various halls and there doesn't seem to be any concentration in any one place. But that may have changed in the last few meets as I haven't been away from my tables to look around. My son usually tells me what he has found and where, and sometimes we will go look at something that is close by. I will have some HO at E-57 in the Blue hall, if you care to look, I still need to gather it together. There was a dealer in the Silver hall right inside the entrance across from the registration desk, but I haven't been there for a few meets, but I did buy a few things from him several meets ago.


----------



## Aminnich

I will be sure to check it out


----------



## ed&bingo

There is a bit of HO but like others have said, it is scattered around.


----------



## ed&bingo

Are you a TCA member?


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> *I got my guest badge on the 28 of February*, Im ready to go!!!!
> 
> Can anyone recommend dealers for HO stuff? This will be my first time and Id rather have an idea of where to go, instead of wasting time not knowing where to go. Thanks guys!


You do understand that you can only go one time as a guest, and then you either join or you don't go back.


----------



## Aminnich

I'm a guest this time, but I'm planning on becoming a member before I leave the show. I was told I could register right there, is that true?


----------



## Eddystone

*York? With a U.K. countdown clock? Brit Trains?*

When posting a sticky, it doesn't hurt to include some info explaining what the sticky is about.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

York is a name that's common in more places than the UK.  In this case it's York PA in the US.

The countdown clock is dynamic, it displays whatever your local time is.


----------



## Eddystone

gunrunnerjohn said:


> York is a name that's common in more places than the UK.  In this case it's York PA in the US.


As is Eddystone! In my case, it's in Pennsylvania, as well. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Joe Hohmann

I can't say it would make sense for a "HO" person to join the TCA to go to York, since it's at least 90% O and S. However, Scenic Express has a large booth with lots of scenic stuff, and Miller Engineering has animated signage in O and HO sizes.
Since I'm not looking to buy anything this year, I'm just going to look, and walk a few miles in the aisles. I'll leave Media, PA around 9, spend a hour in the large antique mall on rt.30 in Paradise, Pa, and arrive for the noon Thursday opening. I can cover the 6 buildings by 6pm, and drive the 2 hours home. The day I decide not to go at all will be the end of my being young at heart (I'm 74).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Man, if you cover the six buildings in six hours, you are HOOFING! I'm there Thurs thru Sat, and I have trouble getting to half the buildings!


----------



## rboatertoo

Nancy and I did it last year on Thursday. We were looking for yellow and black K-line boxes and hit all of the building by 5!!! Then Friday we took our time. 


I was working on my York list today and started with my list from fall York. Not much to find this time.......


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If you're just looking for certain colored boxes, the trip is faster. I'm never quite that selective.


----------



## Joe Hohmann

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Man, if you cover the six buildings in six hours, you are HOOFING! I'm there Thurs thru Sat, and I have trouble getting to half the buildings!


I have good memory...and I've already seen 90% of this stuff from past shows. "Oh look, he hasn't sold that____yet".


----------



## Joe Hohmann

How come we don't have humorous York threads like they do on the OGR forum? Like:

I stay at the Wigwam Inn in Podunk New Jersey because it's $30. a night and only a 3-hour drive to the fairgrounds. or

I want to go to the York Meet for free. I don't want to join the TCA. Can I go as a guest with my wife, 6 kids, and mother-in-law?


----------



## Lee Willis

Joe Hohmann said:


> How come we don't have humorous York threads like they do on the OGR forum?


'cause you're looking in the wrong place. 

Look at "Have a Tickle" in the Union Station area. Hundreds of great jokes. Some about going back if you, are really funny about York and toy train addiction, etc. . And I've seen some wry comments about York in the O-gauge section. 

Hope to see you there maybe - I'll be at the MTF dinner (that's no joke).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Can't wait Lee, it'll be great to finally meet you in person.


----------



## Bob Phillips

Same here Lee.


----------



## Joe Hohmann

I'll be doing a Thursday only this year since I have no more room for train stuff. Will leave my house at 8:30, stop at a large antique mall in Paradise, and arrive at the fairgrounds at 11:30. Leave for home around 6pm. Next day, drive to the beach.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We are officially into "York Week"!


----------



## Aminnich

Im ready to go!! Scheduling my classes for fall 2016 at midnight Thursday then waking up at 6:00 to get ready to go Friday morning. 

So if you see a zombie walking around, say "hi" its me. 

Have fun!!


----------



## thedoc

My Daughter is bringing 2 of my grandchildren to the meet on Sat, for about a year they were unable to come because of her work and their school. She ask me about bringing her Fiance and his son. So I called the registration number and found out that if she remembered to tell them at the registration desk, he would get in as a Significant Other for about the same as a spouse, and there would be some consideration for his son to get in as well. The kids are 6, 10 and 12, and the younger ones are old hands at York.


----------



## DennyM

Be sure to stop by the TM Books and Video table. My buddy is selling videos for Tom McComas and is featured in the Modern Gauge Remote Control-Legacy and TMCC DVD. He'll be in the Orange Hall. Plus he's the Lionel tech and dealer I'm always mentioning.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's getting close now! 

*Countdown to York Meet Doors Open!*


----------



## Big Ed

I guess Bumper stickers is a bad idea.hwell:


----------



## Aminnich

Like I have said before, I going on Friday. But I cant find when the heck it starts! 

Can someone inform me with them following;
open/close time (for guests if different)
Does the registration open earlier (i need to get my guest pass)
Do the halls have different open/close times?

My thoughts are to have a map of the complex so I dont get lost and possibly a dealer map as well. 

Does anyone have any first timer suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> Like I have said before, I going on Friday. But I cant find when the heck it starts!
> 
> Can someone inform me with them following;
> open/close time (for guests if different)
> Does the registration open earlier (i need to get my guest pass)
> Do the halls have different open/close times?
> 
> My thoughts are to have a map of the complex so I dont get lost and possibly a dealer map as well.
> 
> Does anyone have any first timer suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


Meet Hours, 
Member halls open 
Thurs. 12:00 PM - 5:00 PM 
Fri. 9:00 AM - 5:00 PM 
Sat. 9:00 AM - 5:00 PM 

Dealer halls Open 
Thurs. 12:00 PM - 6:30 PM 
Fri. 9:00 AM - 6:30 PM 
Sat. 9:00 AM - 2:00 PM 

Registration hours, 
Wed. 3:00 PM - 5:00 PM 
Thurs 8:30 AM - 5:00 PM 
Fri. 8:30 AM - 5:00 PM 
Sat. 8:30 AM - 2:00 PM 

Set up is before the halls are open to members.

http://www.easterntca.com/ 

https://www.google.com/maps/place/Y...1s0x89c88c0b3c6bdd05:0x3a77b2bd25dac47d?hl=en 

Scroll down for the map, http://www.easterntca.com/member-notice.htm


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> Does anyone have any first timer suggestions?
> Thanks


Take your time, there is another meet in Oct. and again in April. HO is scattered through out the halls, but due to the size of the meet, there will be a lot there. Members usually bring the same stuff back that they didn't sell at the previous meet, I know I do.


----------



## thedoc




----------



## Don F

thedoc said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM3MzWYa_-Y


I had the opportunity to play guitar in the orchestra our drama director hired for the presentation of Les Mis by our local high school students. I also built the scenery. The first night was flawless, but on the second night, I somehow was a half measure behind, and blasted the final chord after the piece had finished. The music director snapped his head so fast I thought it would fall off. We all got over it though. 
Don


----------



## thedoc

Thurs wasn't a total washout, but it could have been better.


----------



## Don F

thedoc said:


> Thurs wasn't a total washout, but it could have been better.


How so, or how not?
I'll be there tomorrow afternoon after some shopping and sight seeing in the Lancaster area.
Don


----------



## thedoc

Don F said:


> How so, or how not?
> I'll be there tomorrow afternoon after some shopping and sight seeing in the Lancaster area.
> Don


I sold a little, but not nearly enough to pay for my tables. Since most of my items cost little or nothing, that is my first benchmark. Also most of my prices are low enough that most people don't quibble about the price.


----------



## Aminnich

thedoc, which building are you in? Do you have ho scale for sale? 

Illl be sure to stop by.


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> thedoc, which building are you in? Do you have ho scale for sale?
> 
> Illl be sure to stop by.


I'm in Blue hall table E-57, I have some HO rolling stock, but only a few pieces are 'good stuff', but I'll let you be the judge. I also have some HO scale trees for sale, and some re-kitted buildings.


----------



## Don F

Aminnich said:


> thedoc, which building are you in? Do you have ho scale for sale?
> 
> Illl be sure to stop by.


Good luck tomorrow and Saturday. I skipped this show, as sales have been poor the past few shows, and my wife and I had other plans for the weekend. We'll be there tomorrow afternoon. What hall are you in, and what table?
Don


----------



## Aminnich

Im going to spend money haha 

No table for me, Im a guest for the show this time, maybe I will be a membership while im there. 

Im really hoping i get some nice stuff tomorrow.


----------



## thedoc

Don F said:


> Good luck tomorrow and Saturday. I skipped this show, as sales have been poor the past few shows, and my wife and I had other plans for the weekend. We'll be there tomorrow afternoon. What hall are you in, and what table?
> Don


Blue hall, Table E-57.


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> Im going to spend money haha
> 
> No table for me, Im a guest for the show this time, maybe I will be a membership while im there.
> 
> Im really hoping i get some nice stuff tomorrow.


A friend of mine attends the show, and said there is a lot of Brass, especially in the Red hall, mostly Pennsy.


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> thedoc, which building are you in? Do you have ho scale for sale?
> 
> Illl be sure to stop by.


I seem to have missed you and Don? 

BTW, the one time I was away from my table, my neighbor was watching it.


----------



## Aminnich

I actually forgot the number of your table, But im sure I looked at what you had, possibly even talked to you without knowing it haha

But overall I was disappointed in the amount of HO stuff there. Everyone says they have trouble getting through all the buildings in one day.... well i did them all twice or more. And I wasnt running through, I just wasnt finding much. 

I guess there is a good side to the story, I didnt spend anywhere near what I brought with me. only spend $23 including the pretzel for lunch. 

My advice, if you are an HO scale modeler, I would not go.

BTW, thedoc, if you can post a picture of your table(s) I will tell you if I talked to you or not hahaha


----------



## thedoc

Aminnich said:


> I actually forgot the number of your table, But im sure I looked at what you had, possibly even talked to you without knowing it haha
> 
> But overall I was disappointed in the amount of HO stuff there. Everyone says they have trouble getting through all the buildings in one day.... well i did them all twice or more. And I wasnt running through, I just wasnt finding much.
> 
> I guess there is a good side to the story, I didnt spend anywhere near what I brought with me. only spend $23 including the pretzel for lunch.
> 
> My advice, if you are an HO scale modeler, I would not go.
> 
> BTW, thedoc, if you can post a picture of your table(s) I will tell you if I talked to you or not hahaha


If you didn't hear the announcement, we're not supposed to take photos in the member halls. But if you remember 2 wooded hillsides with track in HO and N scale, that was my table. Blue hall E-57. Also I had a lot of junk in grey boxes and clear plastic containers.


----------



## thedoc

I didn't do too bad, I paid for my tables plus some. My son stopped by on Fri. morn. and my daughter brought 3 grandchildren on Fri. afternoon.


----------



## thedoc




----------



## VegasN

Man, I so wish I could figure out how to get a model train scene rolling 
(pun intended) here in Southern Nevada. But even at the NSRM (NV. Southern Railway Museum), the model train display is the Los Angeles Model Train Club, and wasn't that impressive to be honest. The hobby stores in town cater to rc. They even have weekly meets and races. But model trains? Nothing.....


----------



## DennyM

VegasN said:


> Man, I so wish I could figure out how to get a model train scene rolling
> (pun intended) here in Southern Nevada. But even at the NSRM (NV. Southern Railway Museum), the model train display is the Los Angeles Model Train Club, and wasn't that impressive to be honest. The hobby stores in town cater to rc. They even have weekly meets and races. But model trains? Nothing.....


I feel you VegasN. The one hobby shop in Southwest Michigan that really caters to train people is going out of business and the other ones has only has one or two isle for trains and are over priced. They are mostly R/C. No Ham Radio stores here either. The closest train shop is 50 miles from where I live in Michigan City, IN. Sometimes I feel like I'm living in purgatory. hwell:


----------



## thedoc

York registration came in the mail today, it's getting close.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hmm... I have my hotel, I guess I should do my registration.


----------



## DennyM

Mine came too, but I might be going as a dealer for Tom McComas. I'll find out later this week. If not I'll just send my registration in.


----------



## VegasN

Oh I'm getting jealous.....


----------



## thedoc

I registered last week for myself and 2 of my kids, so I will have 3 tables in Blue hall. Now I just wait for the badges to show up.


----------



## DennyM

Well, looks like I'll be a dealer for Tom McComas (TM Books/Videos-I Love Toy trains-The Store). The other Bob Phillips here in Michigan who works for Tom McComas asked for my TCA number so Tom can register me as a dealer. Bob will also be at York. Tom won't be there this year because he's working on a DVD for Ford.


----------



## Don F

I took my registration to my friend's house yesterday. He's a dealer and Hall Captain in the Orange Hall, so he does all the registrations together. I sell my loads at his booth, and help with his sales. He used to have several guys helping him, but they have aged into their late 70's, and can no longer endure the rigors of three days on foot. One guy comes for the first day, but he can't handle more then that. 
It will be interesting to see what changes are in the wings when the meet opens to the public in April of 2017. I didn't set up this past April, because my sales have steadily declined for the past three or four shows. My wife is contemplating joining me for the three days, but she has historically backed out of plans in the past. Fortunately, my sister lives about twenty minutes south of York, so I am able to stay there. If not, sales would never cover the cost of a hotel for two nights.
I would like to start a list of forum members here who are going, in the hopes of meeting some of you whom I have not yet met. It is tough to leave my post, especially to see folks in the halls across the grounds, but with my wife there, (maybe), I may have more opportunities to move about the cabin!


----------



## thedoc

Don F said:


> I would like to start a list of forum members here who are going, in the hopes of meeting some of you whom I have not yet met. It is tough to leave my post, especially to see folks in the halls across the grounds, but with my wife there, (maybe), I may have more opportunities to move about the cabin!


I'll be in the Blue Hall, table E-57, I'll verify that when the badges show up.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll be around, I spend quite a bit of time at the Henning's Trains booth in the Orange Hall, then I wander around to see if anything calls my name.


----------



## DennyM

thedoc said:


> I'll be in the Blue Hall, table E-57, I'll verify that when the badges show up.


I'll be in the Orange Hall at the TM Books/Video booth. I'm not sure where yet. Last October we were across from the LCCA booth. I'm just going to be a helper so I'll be roaming about too.


----------



## Guest

We will look you up, Denny.


----------



## DennyM

Look forward to it.


----------



## thedoc

I'm working on a display for 'O' gauge trees, I have one for HO and N scale but the trees can actually be used on any scale, the displays each have the different sized track. I'll be in the Blue Hall.


----------



## DennyM

Doc,
I'll come look you up.


----------



## thedoc

DennyM said:


> Doc,
> I'll come look you up.


Let me know who you are, I'll be at E-57 blue hall.


----------



## thedoc

Badges just came today, Blue Hall E-57.


----------



## DennyM

All I can say is the Lyndon Diner, Maple Donuts and Amish buffets in Strasburg...oh yeah..I'll be eating at the Farnsworth House in Gettysburg as well. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

Is it just me, I go on vacation to spend time with family. So when I go to things like this I never meet up with anyone. I just go enjoy myself.


----------



## VegasN

I'd look you all up if I was there.


----------



## thedoc

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Is it just me, I go on vacation to spend time with family. So when I go to things like this I never meet up with anyone. *I just go enjoy myself.*


I guess it depends on how you define enjoying yourself. If I'm on my feet at a train meet, I'm happy, if my wife or other family members can be there, that's just icing on the cake.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Chiefmcfuz said:


> Is it just me, I go on vacation to spend time with family. So when I go to things like this I never meet up with anyone. I just go enjoy myself.


Gee, a significant part of the York experience and enjoyment comes from meeting new people and old friends. If that aspect were removed, I'd be a lot less interested in going. 

It really does take all kinds...  Nothing wrong with your way, but it's not for me.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

After years of going to the Fire Department conventions and not being able to go 20 feet without seeing someone I know and having having the same discussions over and over again I am just happy to go to a show and be anonymous. Also with my occupation I really tend to remain anonymous too. It's just me. I'll smile when I walk by some of you and nod if I ever make it to york.


----------



## DennyM

My friend and I are leaving for York tomorrow morning. We are going to Hazleton to pick up some trains that Tom McComas bought then head to York. Tom is selling some of his trains this time as well as his DVD's. 

His newest one is called 21st Century Great Layouts. I have a copy, but haven't had time to watch it. I'm bringing a mini DVD player so I'll watch it on the way or at the motel. Tom won't be there, but Bob and I will.

Come by the TM Books & video/I Love Toy Trains booth. We'll be in the orange Hall across from the LCCA booth....I think. I'll have my MTF badge holder on. 



See everyone there!!


----------

